# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Αντοχή στο κρύο

## Chopper

Παιδιά οι σπίνοι και συγκεκριμένα τα ζεβράκια αντέχουν στο κρύο?
Δέν εννοώ πολύ κρύο αλλά τις δροσιές του φθινοπώρου ή της άνοιξης.
Τα βάζω μέσα το βράδυ αλλά το χω απορία άν κρυώνουν το βράδυ με λίγη δροσιά-κρύο έξω.

----------


## jk21

με θερμοκρασιες σαν αυτες που εχουμε τωρα και με προστασια απο τυχον κρυα ρευματα δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα 

οσο για την διαβιωση τους στο φυσικο περιβαλλον τους (στην αυστραλια ) διαβασε τα παρακατω 

http://www.zebrafink.de/en/zfinf-au.htm

οπως θα δεις εκει μεταναστευουν στις διαφορες κλιματικες ζωνες  της αυστραλια .ειναι θα ελεγα ευπροσαρμοστα παντως

----------


## Chopper

Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!!!  :Happy:

----------

